# حصرياً فيديو محاضرات إتصالات باللغة العربية - م. أمير عزت



## amir_ezat (29 ديسمبر 2013)

محاضرات إتصالات
نسألكم الدعاء....


IRDA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDDStpspogY&feature=youtu.be






RFID
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyteB...ature=youtu.be





Zig-bee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuB64...ature=youtu.be







Bluetooth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCZMmvcQPEc&feature=youtu.be





Wireless Networks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOn3z...ature=youtu.be





MAC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVKb9...ature=youtu.be





Spread Spectrum
Spread Spectrum ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط© ط¥طھطµط§ظ„ط§طھ - ظ…. ط£ظ…ظٹط± ط¹ط²طھ - 
YouTube





OFDM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr1jM...xvbeMttt7IcroA





Flow 
and Error control
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwhdIM4Mojo




Antenna
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz5ILGtqVac




Transmission Media
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrV0lyzDudQ




Network switching
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJN_NdzFbTQ




Network components
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzsKc98KSDk​



Networks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5bqS7jPGts




Modulation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_qDEBNJuvE




Multiplexing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1-Vz5o56yU




Satellite
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE5Y-89pJIQ




Microwave
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxGM38gnJT0



Encoding
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWLcIuhP5U4




Data 
comms
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9YmrR7AD6E​


----------



## تواصـل (30 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك 
جاءت في وقتها لاني احتاجها فعلا


----------

